# RR: 174. Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Maag (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1960)










2.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1971)










3.	Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1959)










4.	Dohnányi (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1976)










5.	Klemperer (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1960)










6.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1964)










7.	Abbado (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1984)










8.	Blomstedt (cond.), San Francisco Symphony Orchestra	(1991)










9.	Norrington (cond.), London Classical Players	(1989)










10.	Mitropoulos (cond.), Cologne West German Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1960)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Maag (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1960)
2.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1971)
3.	Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1959)
4.	Dohnányi (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1976)
5.	Klemperer (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1960)
6.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1964)
7.	Abbado (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1984)
8.	Blomstedt (cond.), San Francisco Symphony Orchestra	(1991)
9.	Norrington (cond.), London Classical Players	(1989)
10.	Mitropoulos (cond.), Cologne West German Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1960)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

